

The best About Us page - raheemm
http://www.walkersystemssupport.com/about-social-enterprise.htm

======
jhrobert
Humm... is this the longer version of "Don't be evil"?

------
alexsherrick
i believe he likes it because it shows exec pay, etc

------
abrown28
i don't get it

